# Feedback on Wilier Cento1 Air and SR



## bhenry (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm curious as to any feedback on these two models? I've already read all the reviews out there, so I'm looking for some actual user feedback. I currently ride a Venge and love the feel, but I would like something even stiffer/snappier. I primarily race crits, but also some road races. Thoughts?


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm curious as well. Reading about these frames suggests 4-5 years ago they had trouble with friction thru the internal cable routings. I'd like to know if the newer ones have this fixed.


----------

